# Drop F on a 25.5 scale?



## BoredomKills (Nov 10, 2012)

If I like the way a 10-52 set feels in drop D, what set would I need to get the same tension in drop F?

And i'm not getting a longer scale guitar because there's no way in hell i'm letting my 7620 go.


----------



## Joshua (Nov 10, 2012)

Geez that's crazy. On my 8 string I used 9-46 + 60 + 80 for dropped F#, and the scale was 28.625. youre gonna need some crazy thick strings


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you speaking of a 6 or 7 string? Your statement is a little confusing.

Also....really for drop f? I would not even attempt it on a 25.5 scale. The string would be insanely thick. Honestly, I cannot recommend it.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 10, 2012)

same tension doesn't always equate to the same "feel". the kind of gauge you'll need to keep the strings from flubbing on a 25.5" wouldn't justify the compromise of comfort vs. tuning imo


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 10, 2012)

The lightest I would use would be about a 68 or so. I used to use a 59 in G so, you should be fine 

Also, why not have a 6 or a 7 in Drop F? Twelve Foot Ninja only uses 6's iirc and they go below E1


----------



## no_dice (Nov 10, 2012)

I wouldn't tell you to get rid of your 7620, but having gone through a lot of guitars and low tunings, I can say with absolute certainty that I could never be happy with F1 on a short scale. If you want to tune that low, I'd highly recommend adding another guitar to your roster.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 12, 2012)

You could just get an 8 string. The new Ibanez RG8 will only be $400. And it has a 27" scale. Much better for F#!


----------



## Winspear (Nov 12, 2012)

no_dice said:


> I wouldn't tell you to get rid of your 7620, but having gone through a lot of guitars and low tunings, I can say with absolute certainty that I could never be happy with F1 on a short scale. If you want to tune that low, I'd highly recommend adding another guitar to your roster.



My opinion also. 
52 in D just about equates to 49 in Eb, and I know I need an 86 F# to match that tension. So you're going to want 82+ like I do.

I suggest Circle K strings if you are going to try this. And 82 will be a good start. It might be slightly loose for you but going over 65 or so on this scale length the tone already starts to suffer. Circle K strings will give you much better tone, intonation, and feel - though you simply cannot get away from having a dull low string at this scale length.

You'll be needing to drill your tuner (or unwind the string) On my RG7321 it could only take a 68 before drilling. It would be a shame to drill and then decide you don't like the tone, so I suggest buying a 68, tuning that to G# or so which will match in tension, and seeing if you like the tone. If it's already starting to get muddy to your ears, it's not worth trying imo.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 12, 2012)

Mexi said:


> same tension doesn't always equate to the same "feel". the kind of gauge you'll need to keep the strings from flubbing on a 25.5" wouldn't justify the compromise of comfort vs. tuning imo



Agreed. I'd go as light as you can bare. For me, I am not playing live or sharing music at the moment so feel was always more important to me than tone, for practicing - so I used the 'correct' gauge. But it may be worth sacrificing playability for tone if you are intent on tuning to F.

It's worth noting I've found clean to be much more a problem than distortion - though this would still be a huge problem on distortion for me.
Clean: Low tension = bad. High gauge = Very dull sounding. Long scale extremely necessary
Distortion: Low tension = more acceptable. High gauge = Not quite as dull sounding, still a problem. Long scale beneficial.

I'd go at least 27", if I was looking for a new guitar. Though I should note - my friends 27 Agile with a 70 still sounded pretty dull. The flexibility and tone of thicker gauges seems to open up some point between 27 and 28.625 in my experience.

You may be thinking you've heard a LOT of records recorded on 27" scale 8 strings in F# for example, that sound great. This is true - but it's worth noting, a huge amount of players are using very floppy strings. People seem accustomed to the floppy basses common in 7 string and 8 string sets. Good for them if they can make it work.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I'd listen to him you know, it's true what he says, all I can add is; it isn't a very practical tuning as far as strings go, on my 26.5" 7, I had a 70 on that and it was floppy in F, not to mention it was grinding the shit out of my nut which usually held 56's 59's and 62's and I didn't have to drill, which was a bonus, but still, F on anything other than an 8 is aesthetically bad and bad sounding too, why would you want that?


Why would you want Drop F-lop on a 25.5" neck?


----------



## hairychris (Nov 12, 2012)

Using approximation ( and this tool Guitar String Calculator ) for a phosphor bronze wound string at F you'll need a 0.87 for the same tension as a D.

As you'll probably be using nickel-wound this will be a bit different but does tell us a few things:

1) You'll need a bass string (D'Addario only do up to .080 for guitars, for example).
2) You do this, you'll have to do some botching as bass string end-balls are bigger then guitar ones, plus re-cut the nut, etc.
2) Playability is going to be affected whatever you do. Feel will be different whatever the gauge used. 

You want tension in a string that is anywhere near usable in diameter, you'll need to go longer scale.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 12, 2012)

youll need a .89 to get as close of a match to the D as possible. you can go ahead and do it if you really want to but its going to be mud city, your best bet would to be to save up some cash and buy a longer scale guitar.

if you do decide to do it youll have to go with la bella or circle k for strings if you dont want to use a bass string.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to use a bass G string for super low. It's muddy, but it got the job done.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 13, 2012)

I managed Drop G on a 25.5" seven string with a 60. Would like something a little heavier but for home jamming (which is all I do with it) it works fine. It does go way sharp if I whack it too hard which kind of sucks.


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 15, 2012)

If you like the tension of your .052 at D then try a .090 for F - it won't be muddy if you get the right string


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 17, 2012)

i have my 7620 in drop F# with a .66 on the low and its perfectly intonated and set up but i like a little give to my strings. OP, just buy big strings and do eet


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 17, 2012)

90 67 51 37 29 20 for F standard

90 61 45 33 26 18 for drop F


----------



## tm20 (Nov 17, 2012)

anyone know what string gauge is needed for drop F on a 26.5" scale on a 7 string?


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 18, 2012)

86


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 18, 2012)

Been thinking about this, how about G standard on a 25.5 inch scale?


----------



## Brill (Nov 18, 2012)

Ive got my 6 tuned to G,G,C,F,A,D all sharp. Im using a 74 guage, and its really nice on it.


----------



## quattro19tdi (Nov 18, 2012)

You don't need to buy a bass string, D'Addario makes guitar strings up to .080, and Ernie Ball makes them up to .090. Cirkle K, Octave 4 plus and LaBella makes even bigger.

I tried out some different gauges for the low string in String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

len 25.5"
D2 .052" NW == 17.47#
F1 .080" NW == 14.77#
F1 .086" NW == 16.78#
F1 .088" NW == 17.45#
F1 .090" NW == 18.12#


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 18, 2012)

OP, just listen to Ehterial, the man knows his shit.


----------



## space frog (Nov 19, 2012)

Yall will call me crazy, but I do drop F# on my Carvin (25.5" scale also) with the Ernie Ball 8 string set (so that means .74 for my F#) and I'm happy with it, but it is a bit flubby sometimes.

So I'd advise that except if you like huge string gauges, follow Ethereal's advice. Cuz you'd need 80+ gauge to be okay with that tuning on 25.5" IMO. You'd also need a good pro setup especially for that tuning like I did with my Carvin.

frogdit: also, iirc a 7620 has a floating trem... You'd need to be extra careful with it if you get heavy ass gauges on there if you're not used to it.


----------



## BoredomKills (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd be using drop F for playing some Acacia Strain tunes and experimenting.


----------



## Rook (Nov 25, 2012)

I use Circle K 13-61 MT and a 90 for this on my strandberg (25-25.75" scales), it sounds great, feels good and even intonates.

I keep meaning to post clips but just haven't had the time, but seriously this can work and work well.


----------

